# Macrobrachium Rosenbergii (Prawn)



## TheNightCooker (Aug 3, 2009)

Giant Freshwater Prawns are yummy.


----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Wyogal (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh my!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 4, 2009)

those are scary looking. maybe if the meat would be removed and served alone i could eat it.


----------

